# ACME Jar?



## skampler

Does anyone have any info on ACME? I've never heard of ACME before and don't know how old this jar is and what it may be worth. Thanks!


----------



## bobclay

Hi scampler,

 I'm not positive who made the ACME jars at first, but I think it may have been Schram because some have been found that have a Drey (Schram) type of glass boss the neck wire fits over. Ball bought Schram out in 1925 and made some of the Acme jars after that.

 Quarts list for $3-$5. Try to find a half pint in one of these...they book for $150 and up!  []

 Bob


----------



## skampler

Is this jar you are talking about? If so, where can I find more information about it?


----------



## bottlenutboy

you have a pint, the half pint is the next size smaller, unless they came in the 2/3 pint size...


----------



## skampler

Well, this is a 1 and 1/2 cup which makes 3/4 pints. I've been trying to search about ACME but I can't find anything, do you know where I can look?


----------



## bottlenutboy

full to the top? or full to the line in the neck? they are only meant to be filled to the line in the neck...


----------



## skampler

Not sure, it does have S T 2 embossed at the neck if that helps.


----------



## bottlenutboy

im no jar expert, but i know a thing or two...

 i dont think any jar ever came in a 3/4 pint, the sizes i konw of are 1/4, 1/2, 2/3, pint, quart, 48 oz, half gallon, and 56 oz


----------



## skampler

Hmm...I dont know then. Here is a picture compare to two 1 pint Ideals. It's hard to tell because they are about the same height, but the neckline of the acme is way lower. What do you think? If it is a 1 pint, is it worth anything?


----------



## skampler

Then again, maybe it doesn't look lower [][]


----------



## bottlenutboy

looks like a pint to me, the half pints have alot less body than top/neck... the half pints are obvious if you ever see one... they arent too rare, i had a couple, sold one, but i still have the other one mine are atlas good lucks, i have almost a complete set of them, i need a 1/4 pint and a half gallon


----------

